# Anyone Travelling To Ireland This Summer??



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

If anybody is travelling to Ireland this year, let me know by PM. If I am within an asses roar I will try to meet up with you. (If you want to meet up with me that is!)

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> If anybody is travelling to Ireland this year, let me know by PM. If I am within an asses roar I will try to meet up with you. (If you want to meet up with me that is!)
> 
> Ca


You are supposed to be coming here, Ca!

Could meet you half way, we are going to the Isle of Man.


----------

